# someone mentioned letting me cater parties and socials



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

i dont know what to tell them besides thanks.

I asked how would clients pay me and how would they pay her, would the food cost be covered in the cost of party or social admission?

I have no licenses or business experience and I dont have a set in stone menu.

but i would still want to try, this is among friends.


what should i be telling her and how should i plan time energy and materials costs?

what other professional steps would i want to take with licenses etc?

thanks!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

chalkdust......why would she ask you to cater if you are asking us basic 101 questions? Have you ever cooked for a group? 

I'm not sure what social admission really means.


----------



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

ive never cooked for anyone on this scale. i dont own a catering company. but the tohught of this possibility makes me want to consider taking the necessary steps.

social admission is the fee of admission to the social or party.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What is the scale?
These are parties for your friends who want you to provide food (only?)
What do you want out of it?
Some of the questions are for you to decide not your client.....


I started cooking for large mushroom hunting groups as a member. They had a budget, I came up with menu suggestions and they paid for food. I gained experience cooking for 100-200 people in rustic locations......occasionally in the woods or at a girl scout camp kitchen....etc....what I got out of it was experience in off-site catering/commando cooking.

Ditto, 3 different years I agreed to be program director for a local professional culinary group. It was a way to meet a lot of local and national (even international) food people and work on event skills. Everything from co-ordinating location, decor, food (I didn't always provide, nor want to as it was a group gig), invitations, reservations, $, gimmees, working with other groups on some events....ACF/CDC, Slow Food, Chef's Collaborative, RD's...etc....
was not a paid gig but I gained experience and contacts that have worked out well.

If you are starting out and want to test the waters of catering, the easiest way to do it is look through Catering thread and read.....there is so much information here from many different sized caterers/personal chefs.


----------

